# another swimbait



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

finished this the other day. Brook trout, 7" slow sinking.
picture is a little out of focus due to being cold out and my toes were freezing


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

You are the Swimbait King.....Snax eat your heart out.....Great bait!

Rod


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow. I have to agree, you have the swimbait thing mastered! Awesome lure !!
Cliff
www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Is that any clearer???  The lure looks great!


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Not sure if I could bring myself to throw something that pretty!


----------

